# Any One Know This Watch



## steve1971 (Jun 30, 2011)

i was given this watch.

a services 17 jewels, incabloc, swiss made manual wind. no date window at the 3, second hand is at the bottom. marked on the side in between the strap lugs with a symbol followed with what looks like plaque 410 . i know nothing about it, its origin or value.

i would put some pics up of it but i don't know how

can any one help....?


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Google services watches my friend. I believe they were a Leicestershire company. There is a "services" expert on here who I am sure can supply loads of info.


----------



## steve1971 (Jun 30, 2011)

i Googled Incabloc and services and didn't get much back. its a very nice watch. if i knew how to post pics i would put one or two up so people can see it ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

steve1971 said:


> i was given this watch.
> 
> a services 17 jewels, incabloc, swiss made manual wind. no date window at the 3, second hand is at the bottom. marked on the side in between the strap lugs with a symbol followed with what looks like plaque 410 . i know nothing about it, its origin or value.
> 
> ...


Ok not easy without a photo, my suspicion is that it`ll date from the 1950s but can you tell me if the logo style is like 2nd or 3rd one shown below...


----------



## steve1971 (Jun 30, 2011)

*oops*


----------



## steve1971 (Jun 30, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> steve1971 said:
> 
> 
> > i was given this watch.
> ...


its the 3rd


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

steve1971 said:


> its the 3rd


Ok, in that case it most likely dates to the late 1950s possibly the early `60s, & would have been assembled at 27 Bede Street, Leicester shown here...










Here`s a brief background to the Services Watch Co.,Ltd., It was founded in the mid-1920s by Frank Liqourish & as far as I can gather ceased trading in the late 1970s. Throughout this period the company didn`t actually make watches themselves instead they either assembled them from bought in parts or had them made by other companies. They had a long term arrangement with Thiel Bros., of Thuringia Germany beginning in the 1920s & extending after WWII right up to the early 1970`s by which time it had become UMF Ruhla. Other suppliers included The Oris Watch Co., Kienzle , Louis Newmark & The Anglo-Welsh Watch Co., which was jointly owned by Smiths & Ingersoll. Initially watches supplied by Thiel were marked as `German Made` but possibly due to the changing political situation in 1930s Germany this changed to `Foreign` all other continentally sourced Services at this time were also marked as being `Foreign`. I don`t know but suspect this was to make it less obvious to potential buyers that some were made in Germany. I have come across a few Services that were made in France & own a quartz one that was sourced from Hong Kong. As I indicated there were other suppliers and it`s not easy (especially without seeing the watch & it`s movement) to identify a particular watch`s origin. As to value, well the truth is a watch is worth whatever a person is willing to pay for it. Services were not an aspirational brand & despite being a rather prolific producer of watches are not that well known, I only know of one serious collector of Services watches :wink2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

steve1971 said:


> i Googled Incabloc and services and didn't get much back. its a very nice watch. if i knew how to post pics i would put one or two up so people can see it ...


Here you go

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## steve1971 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope this works



















YES lol....there we go


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok I can`t say for sure but by the general style of the watch I`d say my assumption that it dates to the late 50`s (based on it having a subdial which I thought had gone out of fashion by the `60s & if anyone knows better please feel free to correct me) could be wrong.

However I still doubt that it it was made later then the mid 1960`s, I can`t say who supplied it to Services but it should at least be possible to identify the movement (which may also help in getting a more accurate date of manufacture) if you can manage to get the back off & take a photo


----------

